# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Diskutime mbi arkitekturen

## Diesel Industry

Pershendetje te gjithe studenteve te arkitektures dhe gjithe atyre qe jane te apasionuar pas kesaj forme arti,pasi e tille eshte.Me keqardhje kam vene re se ky nenforum frekuentohet pak dhe ralle ka postime te reja. Doja te ftoja te gjithe te flasim me shume per arkitekturen ,te shkembejme opinione dhe eksperiencat tona, te ofrojme pse jo ndihme njeri tjetrit per veshtiresi te ndryshme, pyetje pergjigje ne lidhje me programet qe perdoren ne shkolla te ndryshme neper bote..Kush ka mundesi te ndihmoje me ebooks dhe revista te tjera per studentet qe jetojne ne shqiperi dhe ndoshta e kane me te veshtire te gjejne materiale mesimore.Shpresoj qe thirrjes time ti pergjigjen sa me shume vete-Perfitoj nga rasti te pershendes Donalden dhe Postmodern dhe ti pergezoj per punet qe kane publikuar ketu.

"The work of art is revolutionary,the house in conservative.." - Adolf Loos

----------


## LAINA

Arkitekturen nuk mund ta cilesosh thjesht si nje art..... 
Vertet qe diskutimet mbi arkitekturen jane me te varfrat ketu ne forum dhe eshte e cuditshme, sepse jashte tij mund te bejme debate  gjithe diten. Per me teper ka aq shume gjera per te diskutuar, eksperienca per te ndare...
Qe ta fillojme mbare punen do te kisha nje sugjerim per moderatoret. Nenforumi e ka titullin *Arkitektura dhe Arti dixhital*. Ne fakt keto te dyja nuk kane asnje lidhje me njera-tjetren. Nese do te ishte e mundur te ndahej do te ishim mirenjohes, ne menyre qe te mund te krijojme nje hierarki per temat qe do te postohen ne vazhdim.

----------


## Diesel Industry

Nuk besoj se moderatoret kane per ta ndare temen pasi edhe tek arti dixhital ka shume pak postime prandaj ata ndoshta nuk kane dashur te krijojne shume nenforume megjithse vrejtja jote eshte me vend.Gjithsesi pak rendesi ka nese e ndajne apo jo,e rendesishme eshte pjesmarja.
Arkitekturen nuk e cilesova thjesht si art, ajo eshte universale por nder te tjera  eshte dhe art madje per mendimin tim eshte nje nga shprehjet me te bukura te artit.Une mendoj se arkitektet duhen vleresuar jashtezakonisht shume pasi falin aq dashuri pasion e ndjenje per te krijuar nje ndertese ku ne te shumten e rasteve nuk kane per te banuar vete...

----------


## Diesel Industry

Disa revista arkitekture.. po vendos nje nga me te mirat,El Croquis ,per ata qe nuk e njohin eshte nje reviste spanjolle (shkrimet brenda jane ne spanjisht dhe anglisht)e specializuar ne monografi...cdo numur ja dedikon nje arkitekti te caktuar...cmimet shkojne mesatarisht tek 100euro per cdo numur.Shpresoj te jene te dobishme dhe linket te punojne :)

El Croquis  - Ben van Berkel
Spanish/English | PDF | 177 Pages | 48.9 MB
Download:
http://rapidshare.com/files/3678743/EC72_1_.rar
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru

El Croquis 44+58 - Tadao Ando
Spanish/English | PDF | 339 Pages | 80+60.2 MB
Download:
http://rapidshare.com/files/3745883/EC44_58.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/3748335/EC44_58.part2.rar
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru

ZAHA HADID EL CROQUIS 73
http://rapidshare.com/files/26241364...lish_.pdf.html

Zaha Hadid El Croquis 103
http://rapidshare.com/files/26501565...lish_.pdf.html


TOYO ITO El Croquis 71
http://rapidshare.com/files/26527620...o_ito.pdf.html

MRVDV EL CROQUIS 111
http://rapidshare.com/files/25812626..._2002.pdf.html


Kazuyo Sejima Croquis 77
http://rapidshare.com/files/26398166...h-english_.pdf

Kasuyo Sejima El Croquis 99 
http://rapidshare.com/files/26494748...izawa.pdf.html

Kaq si fillim. Shpresoj tju kem ndihmuar sadopak me keto materiale...

----------

